# Minimizing orange peel



## lild (Sep 11, 2007)

ard said:


> "By design" signifies that it is somehow 'desirable' or 'done for a reason'.
> 
> The actual fact is that orange peel results from too wet and too heavy a color coat- due to restrictions on emissions AND a failure to colorsand the finish prior to clear coating it.
> 
> ...


actually your wrong. orange peel comes from clear that sets up to fast. the slower the clear dries the more it flows out, the slicker is looks. the faster it dries the less time it has to flow out. you have fast clears and then you have slow clears. and to get rid of orange peel you wet sand and buff the clear, base has nothing to do with orange peel.
now why are more cars comeing from the factory with lots of orange peel, who knows, cost, or maybe a good way to see when a car has been reapired.


----------



## lild (Sep 11, 2007)

to the op. the only wat to rid the orange peel is to wet sand and buff. buffing alone won't do it.


----------



## mikenap (Jun 13, 2011)

lild said:


> actually your wrong. orange peel comes from clear that sets up to fast. the slower the clear dries the more it flows out, the slicker is looks. the faster it dries the less time it has to flow out. you have fast clears and then you have slow clears. *and to get rid of orange peel you wet sand and buff the clear, base has nothing to do with orange peel*.
> now why are more cars comeing from the factory with lots of orange peel, who knows, cost, or maybe a good way to see when a car has been reapired.


This.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=526225


----------



## lild (Sep 11, 2007)

i paint cars for a living. i'll take my experice thank you.


----------



## mikenap (Jun 13, 2011)

lild said:


> i paint cars for a living. i'll take my experice thank you.


Sorry, was this directed at me? I was agreeing with you.


----------



## lild (Sep 11, 2007)

mikenap said:


> Sorry, was this directed at me? I was agreeing with you.


sorry, my bad, i took it the wrong the way. long week for me, tired, too lazy to read.
please forgive me for the previous statement. i was in fact talking out of my arse.:tsk:


----------



## mikenap (Jun 13, 2011)

lild said:


> sorry, my bad, i took it the wrong the way. long week for me, tired, too lazy to read.
> please forgive me for the previous statement. i was in fact talking out of my arse.:tsk:


No worries, I'd only posted it to clarify to whoever was thinking orange peel is in the basecoat. I probably could have been more clear about it.


----------

